# Mars colony would be new beginning as humans enter the final frontier



## Robert59 (Jun 12, 2022)

Colonists could boldly go to Mars, but how will they govern themselves once they're there?​
Five hundred years is a long time, even for human civilization. That’s why it is significant and worth considering that the colonization of space, which finally appears to be on the near horizon, is a phenomenon mankind really hasn’t experienced for half a millennium. Not since the discovery of the New World, in particular North America, has the opportunity to craft a major society out of (more or less) whole cloth been around the corner. 

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/mars-colony-new-beginning-final-frontier


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

...and will the same thing happen there? The founders of America hoped to create an ideal society and started off with good intentions. Unfortunately, the dark side of human nature always spoils things.


----------

